# how many



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

how many decoys should a pewrson in saskatchewan be setting up for snows... also i have somke wind socks with no heads and i was just wondering if it is better to have heads for them or not


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I have no idea on how many decoys to put out in saskatchewan but i would put out as many as you can. No they don't need heads, some people run a whole spread with no heads.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

We are running 52 dozen. 30 dozen socks(30% with heads) 6 dozen TnT shells(lookers) 6 dozen SS feeders. We are weeding the socks out of the spread but I will continue to use them to bulk the spread up till we are done. I have had good luck by putting the SS and TnT's near the blinds and the socks on the downwind edge of the spread. Use what you got, it has taken me yrs to build the spread I have now and if it wasn't for the accident I had I would not have the SS or TnT's.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow I would like to see a picture of your spread headshot sounds very impressive


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

here is a couple pics of 56 dz ss, 28 flyers, 35-37 dz higdon shells, about 1/3 on motion stakes. and 10 dz. hardcores. pics arnt best quality but it might give you an idea


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

did you put the flyers in groups or in ones and twos all over the place like a feeding flock?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

there is a bid group that i used to hide the layouts. then groups of usually 3, but some single and a couple pairs


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

spread looks great. i have thought about the difference from real birds feeding to spreads and what comes up everytime is when birds are feeding they are constantly flying ahead and feeding through the field and when you see a spread there is usually no flyers or anything. I think haveing 40 flyers would be nice just to put all over the place.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

some days they are the cat's meow, and others they have to be taken down.. i've had to do some minor mods to mine to make them work correctly in even a moderate wind.
i usually just run the ss and the flyers. but im going to buy 6 dz. dd's blues w/ heads and possibly 15 dz more ss juvi blues


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

saskboy said:


> how many decoys should a pewrson in saskatchewan be setting up for snows... also i have somke wind socks with no heads and i was just wondering if it is better to have heads for them or not


457. Make SURE its an odd number, everybody knows snow geese love odd numbers. 

Seriously, pick a number between 100 and 1,000, and run with it. My motto is put it all out. The more the merrier.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

possumfoot said:


> i've had to do some minor mods to mine to make them work correctly in even a moderate wind.


What mods have you done and how did they help? I've been trying to think of ways to get the flyers to work a little better. Out of the box, they seem to only work just right in a very small margin of wind speed. I have tried adjsuting the wing spar length but that hasn't helped much.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

possumfoot said:


> here is a couple pics of 56 dz ss, 28 flyers, 35-37 dz higdon shells, about 1/3 on motion stakes. and 10 dz. hardcores. pics arnt best quality but it might give you an idea


How do you have time to hunt!  I hate to set up like 20 doz! Seems like you take 3 hours in the morning, and an hour or better at night... WOW!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> How do you have time to hunt!  I hate to set up like 20 doz! Seems like you take 3 hours in the morning, and an hour or better at night... WOW!


It really depends on how many guys you have setting up. I went on a hunt by myself last week where I spent 3 1/2 hours setting up and 2 hours picking up. Went on several hunts this season with around 5-6 guys and hunted over around 1500+ dekes. Those hunts I would guess we spent about 1 1/2 hours on set up and less than an hour on tear down.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

SDwaterfowler said:


> possumfoot said:
> 
> 
> > i've had to do some minor mods to mine to make them work correctly in even a moderate wind.
> ...


i cut about 3/4 of a inch of and it made a big dif. that and i like to use then only 2-4 feet off the ground, most are at 2. ine high wind i like the north winds better.
you can also zip tie the spar to the base of the neck and it works for high winds. i also drilled out the sleaves so i could use a heavier pole.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> possumfoot said:
> 
> 
> > here is a couple pics of 56 dz ss, 28 flyers, 35-37 dz higdon shells, about 1/3 on motion stakes. and 10 dz. hardcores. pics arnt best quality but it might give you an idea
> ...


there were 7 of us and wew did most the night before.. 3 of the guys did not know what they were doing. we just took our time and drank some beer. pick up only took about 1 1/2 hours.. we stomped there tail feathers that day though.. shot enough that the guys just wanted to watch a tornado of close to 10k. had close to 1k within 15 yards and never fired a shot.. and that was at 3pm. we shot 4-5 boxes each and it was a day that i had some good shots.


----------

